# Is it possible to take adopted children abroad before oorder?



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi all 

Our gorgeous LO moved in only 3 weeks ago, I've seen an amazing deal for September abroad, what are the chances of a passport in his current name?

X


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

You would need to speak to ss as they would have to apply for the passport. It can take sometime as the application is not straightforward. Ss would probably advise not to go as lo will still be settling into their new surroundings.

You would also need ss permission as it is highly unlikely your adoption order would have been granted by then.

There is no harm in asking though.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We asked our daughters SW to start the ball rolling to get her a passport before we met her, that was back in January,  she is working on it but it is very complicated as they need birth certificates from both BM and grandmother. we are still no nearer to getting it. Her SW is happy for us to take her out of the country before AO is granted but do check with your child's as some LA's don't allow it.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

It's always worth asking.    Our Bug had a passport in his birth name anyway, as FC had taken him abroad with her family (I love her for that!).


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks all  

Guess we will ask the question when we next see SW! 

He's settled in tremendously over 3 weeks so I'm sure abroad in 4-6 months wouldn't disturb him x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Not sure how old your little one is but don't under estimate the affect a change of setting/routine can have on our little ones, our son still struggles with holidays even over 4 yrs in, we have to do lots of perpetration, take lots of his own things including bedding, lots of talking about when we get home, sometimes I think the holidays are more for us than him!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I think they advise that holidays in the first year are in the UK so you can take bedding, toys etc. that's what our SW said anyway.


Admittedly our boy has a passport in his birth name, his FC had booked a holiday for the other children anticipating he'd be gone by then, but because of the delays she had to take him. And he was fine. (Although our SW mooted putting off intros again after he got back as he coyly be unsettled.   )


I imagine you'd need a lot of paperwork other than his passport to explain him having a different name too.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

He's 11 months, it would be a villa holiday so we can stick to same bedtimes etc...it was just a 'if everything was ok in an ideal world' taking him away more than we're 100% set on it x


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

We did ! Was fine with ss. We also got a letter from sw manager in case we were questioned about different names on passport. We weren't ! Brilliant holiday!


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We stuck to UK as it wasn't possible to get our LO a passport before order. 
However, if you manage to, then you'll need a letter of authorisation from SS. I took my 14yr old God-daughter away with me to Romania this Easter just gone and wasn't challenged on the way out but on the way back the UK authorities challenged her having a different surname to me and refused to let us go on until the letter was seen, then examined it in detail before letting us through. I was really glad I'd thought to get it!!!! It stated I had permission to take her out of the country and legal authority to make any decisions in an emergency.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks guys 

Arrow we did the same, our godson aged 5 came to Spain, I had a letter but they interrogated our poor boy an he was so confused "who are these your with?" His answer "just name A &!name b"'then they asked where his mum was...he shrugged an said dunno at wrk? Minus the letter I don't know if uk border would allow us in!!


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

They would, they just need to be sure the child is allowed to travel with the adult/adults they are with. Sometimes it's easier asking the child who they are with, especially if they were in infant in their ppt photo but now look very different. Advice is to carry a copy of birth cert (if names differ) or a copy of that, parents/ legal guardians ppt & a letter of consent with contact details (eg if travelling with friend's children/grandchildren etc.).

Prior to the adoption order the letter of authority is fine & won't cause any problems. I'd also add it's much easier to hand this over with the passports rather than waiting to be asked the questions. Believe it or not we don't like asking these questions, especially the way some passengers kick off! At the end of the day it's done for the child's safety - I'd hate to think someone could travel with my child without question if someone got hold of their ppt (or to think I allowed a child to pass who should not have been travelling with the adult/s they were with).


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

We've just taken Little Red abroad on her second trip.  She arrived early Dec, and we did our first trip abroad at Easter.  We needed a permission letter from her local authority, this caused big stress as it didn't arrive til the day before we left after I had nagged and nagged! She already had a passport from FCs.  As it happened no-one queried us, not sure if it was easier because we used Eurotunnel.
We have a campervan so both trips have been in the van.  We had a practice night in the camper on our driveway to see how she got on (and how we got on as a 4), and we did a weekend in the UK.  As we have the van we could take lots of home comforts, eg her usual sleeping bags, but lots of things were different, eg she is still in a cot but in the van she is in a bunk bed.  She coped well with both trips.  The first one was to Disneyland Paris and we stopped to visit friends on the way back, then at Nanna's for 2 nights.  After being great on the trip she was very clingy when we got back for a few days so I think that was too much looking back.  She has been better this time when we didn't stop on the way back.  
We didn't book anything til after weekend trip in Feb, and then just the tunnel for the Easter trip and were willing to cancel if we felt she wasn't ready.


----------

